# Excitement pees



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Well, This is something Zoey has just started doing. When ever anyone comes to visit Zoey gets so excited she pees all over whilst jumping around at their feet. I have to tell them not to pick her up because she will pee on them . Will she outgrow this? I hope this is a puppy thing. I don't remember my Roxy doing this.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I know of alot of dogs that do this and its not fun and the ones I know do not usually grow out of it. If It is excitement then maybe you and others should ignore her when you first see her and then it would be a little more relaxed for her


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Chloe does this around certain people too.. little stinkers .. if I know people are coming over I try and take her out to go pee . but otherwise I tell people not to pick her up or to talk in a high pitched voice until she has settled down


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

yep.....Willow does the same thing if she needs to go potty. She gets sooooo excited she just can't hold it, but I have noticed she is getting better with it. It doesn't seem to be happening as often as before.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

ItZy has recently done this three X. Never happened before but, seems to be just when 
she is completely extatic and not able to control it and leaks! Lol! 
I think it is just an immature bladder and not too concerned about it. 
Unless there is an underlying bladder problem I think it's puppy normal for some.


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

I have this issue with Butters, my smallest and most energetic female Chi. She is constantly jumping up for attention and running around people's feet. When someone finally tries to pick her up, she lets out a couple drops of urine. 

No one usually picks her up while she is in this state of arousal. We make sure of it. She has to calm down and get used to the visitor before we let her greet them. Sometimes we let her go to them after they have sat down, which is better...but if they make sudden movements, she will still do it. 

Let me know if you get any other good suggestions. I'll sub to this thread, because this is a situation I haven't been able to change with our smallest and most jumpy pup. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

my king charles junior does this also, I think they grow out of it he hasnt done it for a while now xx


----------



## aQeuous18 (Aug 7, 2008)

My rescue Chihuahua did this all the time. He'd pee whenever someone would pick him up. He was really skittish and afraid of everything though. I got him when he was 10 months and 6 months later he still did not grow out of it.

It's a pain >_> But at least hers is out of excitement and not fear! Just do as the others said and ignore her until she is settled.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

*urination*



aQeuous18 said:


> My rescue Chihuahua did this all the time. He'd pee whenever someone would pick him up. He was really skittish and afraid of everything though. I got him when he was 10 months and 6 months later he still did not grow out of it.
> 
> It's a pain >_> But at least hers is out of excitement and not fear! Just do as the others said and ignore her until she is settled.


My rescue Chi girl does this also. She is 17 months old and I got her when she was 9 months old. She will also poop on you, so be happy if all you get is pee! I can't handle her at all without wrapping her in a blanket or putting one of her preemie huggie diapers on her. She is very skittish, but likes attention and is pretty comfortable with me. She gets scared if anyone picks her up, including me. I hope she gets past it, but she may never do that.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi used to have major problems with this when she was a puppy. She still has little dribbles on occasion though when certain people get her really wound up and excited when they see her (aka my mom ). She improved considerably when I switched her from going potty outside over to pads, but I found most of the improvement came from her maturing as well. She did it for about a year though  My vet said the best thing to do, was just not make a big deal of coming home or greeting her, as it's the excitement that causes her to lose her bladder. That worked as well, we just had to wait before we picked her up or anything when we first got home, until she calmed down.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully used to do this as a puppy but she grew out of it.She was the only one out of all my chis to do it.


----------



## NoiseMaker (Aug 10, 2008)

*urination*

Ours is 12 months old and still does it when she greets us. We have a pad handy.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

*Tinkle girl...*

Hi there..
I am new to the site but just wanted to tell you that my little girl gets so excited and tinkles when we walk through the door from being gone. I have found that when I walk in and totally ignore her and do not speak a word for at least 5 minutes she seems to settle down and does not have an accident. Then when I do sit and talk calmly to her I praise her and give a a treat. This seems to be working.... She knows that when she settles down I will give her attention and she gets rewarded.


----------



## NoiseMaker (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> Hi there..
> I am new to the site but just wanted to tell you that my little girl gets so excited and tinkles when we walk through the door from being gone. I have found that when I walk in and totally ignore her and do not speak a word for at least 5 minutes she seems to settle down and does not have an accident. Then when I do sit and talk calmly to her I praise her and give a a treat. This seems to be working.... She knows that when she settles down I will give her attention and she gets rewarded.


When I walk in with you I get her all excited and she (dog) tinkles on me. 
This makes my 5th post.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Our rescue, Moco, would pee but it was due to his past abuse and it was submissive, not excitement. Poor little guy...

Anyway... You and any guests should completely ignore your pup until she is calm. Once calm, then maybe some calm, soothing voice and gentle petting. The point is not to get her too riled up and excited.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe it was a Cesar episode that I watched that recommended giving her something else to do when you get company. For instance, train her to go to a rug and lay down. Or something cuter would be to go get something to offer the guest, like a tissue or something. That gives them something to concentrate on and it helps keep them calm.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

This is really great advice I am getting. Thanks so much for all the replys. I will let you know what works best.


----------

